# Unbekannte stellen lebensgefährliche Biker-Fallen am Rosskopf



## TheBlues (10. Juni 2015)

geht das jetzt hier auch schon los ?


*Aufruhr in der MTB-SZene: Am Dienstagabend haben Unbekannte Holzkonstruktionen quer über den Boarderline-Trail am Rosskopf gebaut. Ein Biker konnte gerade noch stoppen*

http://fudder.de/artikel/2015/06/10...ebensgefaehrliche-biker-fallen-am-rosskopf-1/


----------



## maluca (11. Juni 2015)

Bei uns siehts nicht besser aus 
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ober...tige-falle-fuer-mountainbiker--105994585.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (13. Juni 2015)

Soviel zum thema Rechtsschutz. ...wenn eine bescheuerte Regel dazu führt das Ordnungswidrigkeiten mit Straftaten vergolten werden....kann sich mal jemand erbarmen und den oberrwchtsverdreher im Landtag absetzen ????


----------



## maluca (14. Juni 2015)

Schraube die 2te
Die beweglichen Hindernisse setzen sich zur Wehr.
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/fallen-sind-das-falsche-signal


----------



## orangerauch (14. Juni 2015)

was sind "Sabotagakte"?  das erste Wort im Artikel absorbiert völlig meine Aufmerksamkeit...


----------



## albe (26. Juni 2015)

*--> http://www.mountainbike-freiburg.com:

Achtung: Auf allen Trails ist jederzeit mit Fußgängern zu rechnen -
es sind keine abgesperrten reinen Bike-Downhillstrecken!
Befahren nur mit Helm und auf eigene Gefahr*
*
Fahrt langsamer, nehmt Rücksicht und nichts passiert!*


----------



## Sir Galahad (26. Juni 2015)

@albe: fang bitte jetzt nicht hier auch noch mit dem Unsinn an, dass du allen Rasern den verdienten Unfall dank Fallenstellern wünscht, weil die bösen Enduristen dich am Uphillfahren dieser Trails hindern (wie im anderen Fallenthread). 

Zuviel Uphill ist offenbar nicht gut für den Kopf


----------



## albe (26. Juni 2015)

Ich trete lediglich dafür ein, dass auf den freigegebenen Trail verantwortungsvoll gefahren wird. Das schlierst ein, dass jederzeit mit Fußgängern und mit bergauf fahrenden Bibern zu rechnen ist.


----------



## Sir Galahad (26. Juni 2015)

Du bist der Meinung, dass es OK ist, wenn man gefährliche Fallen für Leute aufstellt, nur weil die den falschen Weg fahren. Du willst eine Strecke, die so offensichtlich eine Abfahrtsstrecke ist wie der Canadian (Kicker, Doubles, Rollercoaster), bergauf fahren. 

*beleidigender Teil gelöscht -swe68*


----------



## albe (26. Juni 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Du bist der Meinung, dass es OK ist, wenn man gefährliche Fallen für Leute aufstellt, nur weil die den falschen Weg fahren.


ja.


----------



## Sir Galahad (26. Juni 2015)

Dann ist dir wohl nicht zu helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. Juni 2015)

albe schrieb:


> ja.



Krank.


----------



## Bener (26. Juni 2015)

Ich geh mal eben zum Steinewerfen auf "meine" Autobahnbrücke! Fahren ja eh alle zu schnell! Die muss man bremsen!


----------



## Sir Galahad (26. Juni 2015)

Gute Idee, regt mich sehr an. Ich fahr morgen mal zum örtlichen Kletterfelsen und lass da ein wenig grobkörnige Minerale fallen. Die Buben da haben den guten deutschen Felsen mit allerlei Haken massakriert. Auch das darf nicht ungesühnt bleiben!


----------



## Bener (26. Juni 2015)

Hab gehört, Glasscherben in Griffen von Kletterstrecken/Boulderfelsen hat sich auch bewährt!

Alternativ: Rattengift und Rasierklingen in Leberwurst in Parks verteilen..


----------



## albe (26. Juni 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Gute Idee, regt mich sehr an. Ich fahr morgen mal zum örtlichen Kletterfelsen



genau bei den Kletterfelsen haben wir ein ähnliches Problem, es gibt eine Positivliste wo geklettert werden darf. Sicher wuerd ich auch lieber an dem Felsen, der 3 km entfernt ist klettern, aber ich darf es einfach Nichten halte mich daran. Und genau so müssen wir und auch als MTBiker verhalten, es hilft doch nicht zu sagen das Gesetz ist scheisse also ignorieren wir es... oder vor orauch es vormuliert: we are illegal - that´s our passion - civil disobedience", dar führt nur zu mehr Hass und Größeren Problemen.


----------



## Sir Galahad (26. Juni 2015)

Bener schrieb:


> Alternativ: Rattengift und Rasierklingen in Leberwurst in Parks verteilen..



Wer isst herumliegende Leberwurst im Park 

Die Skater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (26. Juni 2015)

Niemand *will* illegal fahren! Wir wollen ausschließlich Gleichberechtigung!

(Kannst Du mir mal eben verraten, wo Du regelmäßig Autobahn fährst? Bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen verschenkt gerade jemand Backsteine!)




Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Wer isst herumliegende Leberwurst im Park
> 
> Die Skater


Nicht jedes Hassbild ist menschlich...


----------



## noocelo (26. Juni 2015)

sachma @albe bist du journalist? oder zumindest kleiner schreiberling irgendeines wanderer-käseblättchens? kommt alles bisschen platt rüber.


----------



## Sir Galahad (26. Juni 2015)

@Bener: ach soooo ...


----------



## TheBlues (27. Juni 2015)

albe schrieb:


> ja.


----------



## mfux (27. Juni 2015)

@albe: Verlass doch bitte dieses Forum!


----------



## arise (27. Juni 2015)

Sorry albe......aber verantwortungs fahren....blablabla....du 
warst vermutlich schon lange nichtmehr auf der Autobahn oder auf diversen strecken wo Motobiker sich austoben unterwegs....sicherlich.....verantwortungsvoll handeln beinhaltet immer sich so zu verhalten das weder ich selbst oder andere zu schaden kommen....deshalb ist fallenstellen sicherlich nicht verantwortungsbewust.....ich glaub ich bin auf arbeit...


----------



## arise (27. Juni 2015)

Also folgerichtig ist es in deiner Meinung absolut ok eine Straftat zu begehen um diverse Ordnungswidrigkeiten zu unterbinden bzw willkürlich zu bestrafen ? Manomann....welch soziale Kompetenz dahinter steckt....


----------



## Sir Galahad (27. Juni 2015)

arise schrieb:


> Also folgerichtig ist es in deiner Meinung absolut ok eine Straftat zu begehen um diverse Ordnungswidrigkeiten zu unterbinden bzw willkürlich zu bestrafen ? Manomann....welch soziale Kompetenz dahinter steckt....



Die Kompetenz des deutschen Wanderers, vertreten durch den Schwarzwaldverein, der trotz der Tatsache, dass die 2-m-Regel solche Totschläger und Mörder motiviert, daran festhalten will.

Dass legal abwärtsrasende Biker auf stark frequentierten Schotterwegen viel gefährlicher für alle sind und eine Aufhebung der 2-m-Regel daher sogar die Sicherheit im Wald für alle heben würde , sehen diese ewiggestrigen Antidemokraten nicht ein.* Denn es geht ihnen und dem Schwarzwaldverein in Wahrheit nicht um Sicherheit. Sondern nur um die exklusive Nutzung der Wanderwege für sich. Gerne auch auf Kosten der Sicherheit aller anderen. *

Warten wir mal den ersten durch eine Falle schwerverletzten oder gar getöteten Jugendlichen ab, mal sehen, was dann passiert.


----------



## Anto (27. Juni 2015)

Posting #6 ist Unsinn. Lasst euch doch nicht immer gleich provozieren. @albe kann sich offline dazu Gedanken machen.

Und nun wieder zurück zum Thema bzw. hoffentlich auch nicht!


----------



## orangerauch (27. Juni 2015)

so stehts halt nun mal auf der site des http://www.mountainbike-freiburg.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (28. Juni 2015)

Ja und? Natürlich fährt man auf Sicht und muss nicht nur mit Fussgängern, sondern auch mit herumstehenden oder gestürzten Bikern rechnen. Die haben aber alle eine gewisse Sichtbarkeit. Dagegen kann man halt nicht auf jeder Wurzel vor dem Überfahren nach Nägeln suchen oder gespannte Stahlseile berücksichtigen oder andere schlecht zu sehende Fallen. Vermutlich kommt nun aber das Argument, hinter jeder größeren Wurzel könnte auch ein Neugeborenes liegen. Mannomann!


----------



## maluca (2. Juli 2015)

Es geht grad so weiter. Wer hat noch bock im Renchtal sein Leben zu riskieren ? Dabei issts doch so schön hier.

http://www.hitradio-ohr.de/artikel/wieder-gefährliche-radfalle-diesmal-bad-peterstal-griesbach


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. Juli 2015)

der Teil. dass mit Fussgängern zu rechnen sei, wird doch nur aus "haftungsrechtlichen" Gründen eingefügt. Ernsthaft begeben sich doch keine Fussgänger/Wanderer auf eine angelegte Bikerstrecke und wandern da. das ist doch völlig spaß- und sinnbefreit. Und fast genauso ists da mit bergauf fahren- das hat da auch nix zu suchen und ist ja auch eine völlig unnötige Schaffung einer Gefahrensituation. Aber vielleicht legen es ja manche mit Fleiss darauf an, ein Szenario zu schaffen, dass man was zum aufregen und schimpfen hat.


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. Juli 2015)

Lieber Herr albe, Du bist also ein gesetzesliebender treuer Bürger, der für die Einhaltung der Gesetze plädiert. Dann verlangt das Gesetz also, dass eine maximal geringfügige Ordnungswidrigkeit mit einem Verbrechen (nicht Straftat) geahndet wird, bei welcher eine Mindeststrafe von nicht unter 1 Jahr, bis sogar 10 Rahren droht(sofern es sich bei den Wanderwegen um den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr handeln würde - aber ich bilde jetzt einfach mal eine Analogie).
Dann sind ja die Schariaristen noch richtig milde und gütige Weicheier - hier wird wenigstens eine Straftat (z. B. Diebstahl) mit einem verbrechen (z. B. handabschlagen geahndet).
Davon steht ja nicht mal was in der Bibel, denn hier soll wenigstens Gleiches mit Gleichem vergolten werden (wenigstens im alttestamentarischen Sinne).


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Juli 2015)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ...
> Dann sind ja die Schariaristen noch richtig milde und gütige Weicheier - hier wird wenigstens eine Straftat (z. B. Diebstahl) mit einem verbrechen (z. B. handabschlagen geahndet).
> ...


In dem einen Land ein Verbrechen, in dem anderen eine Bestrafung. 
Herr @albe ist nicht böse, er wohnt "nur" im falschen Land.


----------



## albe (17. Juli 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> D*Denn es geht ihnen und dem Schwarzwaldverein in Wahrheit nicht um Sicherheit. Sondern nur um die exklusive Nutzung der Wanderwege für sich. Gerne auch auf Kosten der Sicherheit aller anderen.*


schon mal darüber nachgedacht, wer diese Wege pflegt?


----------



## Bener (17. Juli 2015)

albe schrieb:


> schon mal darüber nachgedacht, wer diese Wege pflegt?


 Nagelbretter und Drahtseile sind für mich keine "Pflege"!!


----------



## albe (17. Juli 2015)

Bener schrieb:


> Nagelbretter und Drahtseile sind für mich keine "Pflege"!!


Wann gab's Drahtseile in Freiburg? 

Hab ich irgendwie verpasst! Von der Idee her aber vermutlich wirksam...


----------



## albe (17. Juli 2015)

Anto schrieb:


> Posting #6 ist Unsinn. Lasst euch doch nicht immer gleich provozieren. @albe kann sich offline dazu Gedanken machen.



Habe ich getan - ich weiss nicht, was an meiner Aussage Unsinn sein soll? Ich zitierte nur die Website des MTB Vereins der für die Strecke zuständig ist... aber das Zulassen freier Meinungsaeusserung scheint nicht die Stärke hier zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (17. Juli 2015)

albe schrieb:


> Wann gab's Drahtseile in Freiburg?
> 
> Hab ich irgendwie verpasst! Von der Idee her aber vermutlich wirksam...



und so einer ist auch noch tourenleiter beim dav-freiburg....


----------



## Sir Galahad (17. Juli 2015)

albe schrieb:


> schon mal darüber nachgedacht, wer diese Wege pflegt?



Mit so einem A-Loch wie dir, der die bewusste Verletzung von anderen Menschen bejubelt, nur weil  sie seine Wanderwege benutzen, gehe ich keinen Dialog ein. Sowas wie du gehört eingesperrt - in die Klapper oder den Knast - für die Wanderer bist du die absolute Schande. Warum die Admins so einen nicht direkt final sperren wundert mich sehr.


----------



## Sir Galahad (17. Juli 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> und so einer ist auch noch tourenleiter beim dav-freiburg....



Wenn das stimmt, sollte man den DAV mal  drauf aufmerksam machen, was für peinliches Personal er hat. Woanders hat der aktive Bikegruppen und betreibt sogar Bikeparks. Jeder Verein wird eine solch üble Gestalt ausschließen, wenn er sich nicht völlig unmöglich machen möchte. (den ganzen brutalen Schwachfug  hat man ja bereits gelöscht, jetzt fängt der hier wieder an ...)


----------



## aufgehts (17. Juli 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt,



*albe* ist dort tourenleiter für skitouren......

aber vielleicht kann er selbst erklären, wie das alles ,,zusammen passt,,


----------



## Sir Galahad (17. Juli 2015)

Was albe hier schon für einen verlogenen Schrott reingeschrieben hat (wurde zu recht gelöscht), z.B. dass er den Canadian Trail  bergauf fährt, weil es auf seinem Heimweg liegt, zeigt zusammen mit seiner menschenverachtenden Grundhaltung der Fallenbefürwortung, dass er nichts anderes als ein gefährlicher mental Gestörter ist.

Was der "erklärt" ist mir daher völlig egal. Ich hoffe nur, dass er nicht als mental gestörter Skiführer andere in Gefahr bringt. Bei solchen armen Kranken weiss man ja nie, wie sich die Störung weiterentwickelt. Man sollte dringend die Verantwortlichen bei DAV informieren.


----------



## orangerauch (17. Juli 2015)

Klartext und wahre worte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (17. Juli 2015)

sperrfrist schon abgelaufen?! da wurden andere schon wegen weniger länger rausgeworfen.


----------



## black soul (18. Juli 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> Klartext und wahre worte!


----------



## h-walk (20. Juli 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Was albe hier schon für einen verlogenen Schrott reingeschrieben hat (wurde zu recht gelöscht), z.B. dass er den Canadian Trail  bergauf fährt, weil es auf seinem Heimweg liegt, zeigt zusammen mit seiner menschenverachtenden Grundhaltung der Fallenbefürwortung, dass er nichts anderes als ein gefährlicher mental Gestörter ist.
> 
> Was der "erklärt" ist mir daher völlig egal. Ich hoffe nur, dass er nicht als mental gestörter Skiführer andere in Gefahr bringt. Bei solchen armen Kranken weiss man ja nie, wie sich die Störung weiterentwickelt. Man sollte dringend die Verantwortlichen bei DAV informieren.



Der Schwachkopf will nur provozieren und Aufmerksamkeit, die er sonst im Leben nicht bekommt, also am besten gar nicht auf seinen Dünnschiss eingehen...


----------



## aufgehts (20. Juli 2015)

li" data-history="on">
Profilnachrichten
Letzte Aktivitäten
Beiträge
Informationen

*albe verwendet einen neuen Avatar.*
Freitag um 14:42 Uhr
da hat mal einer vorsorglich den kopf eingezogen.....
falls hier leute vom dav-freiburg mitlesen,
könnt ihr ihn mal drauf ansprechen......

im dav-forum nennt er sich gleichfalls albe,
und ist unter diesem nahmen auch als guide benannt....
al....be....als kürzel für seinen namen...

und ich bin sicher, dass es die gleiche person ist.

normalerweise würd ich wegen so einem vogel
keinen aufwand betreiben.
aber was er hier und vorallem im anderen fred verbreitet hat,
ist schlichtweg gemeingefährlich.......
dummerweise war die anonymität des i-net nicht so ,,geschickt,,


----------



## Deleted253406 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich bin zur Zeit fast täglich im Ostalb-Klinikum.
Dort in der Gegend sind leider auch solche Idioten unterwegs.
Hab heute auf 'nem Spaziergang ein gutes Dutzend dicke Äste von den Trails gezogen.
Einer davon richtig fies nach einer Kurve auf Achshöhe verkeilt.
Des Weiteren war einer der Mini-Doubles mit Gewalt zerpflügt worden.
Gestern war das noch nicht.
Also aufpassen!


----------



## Bowl (21. März 2016)

Die Sache nervt einfach, wir sind halt einfach eine Randgruppe. Bin froh das ich unter der Woche immer mal wieder frei hab und da in ruhe biken kann. In meiner Gegend wird man zwar mehr oder weniger toleriert aber bekommt schon das Gefühlt dass man die Wanderer nervt. Laut Knigge immer schön anhalten grüßen und Leute vorbei lassen. Aber trotzdem kommt es zu Konflikte. Die kleinen Ästchen die manch Wanderer verteilt stören mich schon gar nicht mehr. Da komme sogar mit meiner miesen Technik drüber ;-) Aber die Forstarbeiter mache gerade die Trails auch nicht schöner... na ja sind teils auch Bannwälder. Und der Canadian-Trail ist so eine tolle Idee und Umsetzung, bitte machts nicht kaputt.. möchte da auch mal drüber galoppieren  Da muss man doch nicht uphill fahren....


----------

